# IE Fenster lassen sich nicht mehr schliessen



## ydna (19. März 2004)

Hallo leute, hab ein echtes Problem,

hab schon  tage beim googln verbracht, doch leider erfolglos:

beim IE Explorer (ver. 6.0 SP2) kann ich beim Surfen das fenster nicht mehr schliessen. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist die Fenster über den Task Manager zu schliessen. Wisst Ihr woran das liegt? kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

für eure Hilfe danke ich euch im voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. März 2004)

Das ist ja ne merkwürdige Sache 

Suche mal in der Registry nach den Schlüsseln:
HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions
und
HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions

Wenn diese vorhanden sind, schau nach, ob sich darin ein DWORD-Wert mit dem Namen "NoBrowserClose" befindet.
Wenn ja, und er auf "1" steht, setze ihn auf "0" oder lösche ihn.

Wenn nicht, wüsst ich auch nichts Weiteres.


----------

